# Vanishing Point



## Bill-1 (Jul 6, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can get a DVD of the 70's movie "Vanishing Point"? I think it's on DVD but am not sure.
Anyone have any ideas and what did you think of the movie??-if you remember it.
Bill. :glasses:


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

I thought it was a cool movie the white challenger was a sweet ride


----------

